# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  help busted in steriod test

## runnningman

Hello
A friend of mine got busted in steriod test.
He had 6,5mg/l 19-nor-androsteron.
What does it mean? what is the normal level etc?
Need help with some good explanation to say that he didnt take anything can we blame some other pills or some kind of nutrition/bars etc?
In sweden you go to jail for possesion use or selling you have maximum 2 years of prisonpenalty?

----------


## notorious_mem

take this to the steroid forum

----------


## ziinus

19-norandrosteron is a metabolite of nandrolone

----------


## nandro_shagg

to my knowledge you can get this out of prohormones...i would tell them i had been taking a supplement over the counter that i bought off ebay or some shit

----------


## IBdmfkr

Is he a professional athlete/college level/or military? 
Very rare you'd get tested for anabolics.

----------


## oc pitbull

wow man that sucks big time. I hope everything works out for him.

----------


## vermin

Don't know about Swedish justice, but it seems hard to believe he could get prison just for flunking a test. Maybe I am naive on this one but since the test is not conclusive for illegal activity I am not sure they can do much. Of course in the states they can "sweat you" pretty hard to make you think they can do more to you than they can. This is mostly so they can get you to do something like claim it was some pills of Ebay or other demonstrable lie and then (a) bust you for providing false evidence and (b) help build the case that you enaged in illegal activity (why else would you lie?).

"I don't know" seems like a logical response, though the most logical response is to say nothing and talk to an attorney. At least in the states.

----------


## baseball_guy

that does seem a bit harsh...

----------


## haskell954

Have him get an attorney, immediately.

----------


## Dizz28

> Have him get an attorney, *immediately*.


LOL, tihs thread was started 10months ago... it's probably all over by now.

----------


## PEWN

lol.... good point dizz..

----------


## BigFluff

never heard from the thread starter again.... so do we assume he's doing time?

----------


## Dizz28

> never heard from the thread starter again.... so do we assume he's doing time?


He said it was his friend who got busted. Not him

----------

